# Easy Start Nut



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being the factory are sometimes slouches we have to take it upon ourselves to make things right. 

While making the 1947 Sears table saw a table extension, I determined starting the 4 nuts, that hold the angle iron to the cast table, was a beech in that awkward blind position. So I did the old screw thread relief trick and that makes it a snap. Cant miss, makes nut square to the screw and nut starts first revolution of the cap screw every time.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I used to have a sharpened bolt for aligning the holes in the transmission mounts on old Chevys.


----------

